# Flocken gehen über den Bildschirm



## Toeb (18. Nov 2004)

Hi,

auf meiner Seite gehen die Schneeflocken zu weit nach unten, so das Scrollbalken erscheinen.

-> www.toeb.de

Das ist der Code:


```
//Configure below to change URL path to the snow image
  var snowsrc="";
  var snowsrc1="snow/snow6.gif";
  var snowsrc2="snow/snow5.gif";
  var snowsrc3="snow/snow4.gif";

  // Configure below to change number of snow to render
  var no = 25;

  var ns4up = (document.layers) ? 1 : 0;  // browser sniffer
  var ie4up = (document.all) ? 1 : 0;
  var ns6up = (document.getElementById&&!document.all) ? 1 : 0;

  var dx, xp, yp;    // coordinate and position variables
  var am, stx, sty;  // amplitude and step variables
  var i, doc_width = 800, doc_height = 600;

  if (ns4up||ns6up) {
    doc_width = self.innerWidth;
    doc_height = self.innerHeight;
  } else if (ie4up) {
    doc_width = document.body.clientWidth;
    doc_height = document.body.clientHeight;
  }

  dx = new Array();
  xp = new Array();
  yp = new Array();
  am = new Array();
  stx = new Array();
  sty = new Array();

  for (i = 0; i < no; ++ i) {
    snowsrc = eval("snowsrc"+RanSpan(1,3));
    dx[i] = 0;                        // set coordinate variables
    xp[i] = Math.random()*(doc_width-50);  // set position variables
    yp[i] = Math.random()*doc_height;
    am[i] = Math.random()*20;         // set amplitude variables
    stx[i] = 0.02 + Math.random()/10; // set step variables
    sty[i] = 0.7 + Math.random();     // set step variables
    if (ns4up) {                      // set layers
      if (i == 0) {
        document.write("<layer name=\"dot"+ i +"\" left=\"15\" top=\"15\" visibility=\"show\"><a href=\"http://dynamicdrive.com/\" target=\"_blank\">[img]"+snowsrc+"[/img]<\/a><\/layer>");
      } else {
        document.write("<layer name=\"dot"+ i +"\" left=\"15\" top=\"15\" visibility=\"show\">[img]"+snowsrc+"[/img]<\/layer>");
      }
    } else if (ie4up||ns6up) {
      if (i == 0) {
        document.write("<div id=\"dot"+ i +"\" style=\"POSITION: absolute; Z-INDEX: "+ i +"; VISIBILITY: visible; TOP: 15px; LEFT: 15px;\"><a href=\"http://dynamicdrive.com\" target=\"_blank\">[img]"+snowsrc+"[/img]<\/a><\/div>");
      } else {
        document.write("<div id=\"dot"+ i +"\" style=\"POSITION: absolute; Z-INDEX: "+ i +"; VISIBILITY: visible; TOP: 15px; LEFT: 15px;\">[img]"+snowsrc+"[/img]<\/div>");
      }
    }
  }

  function snowNS() {  // Netscape main animation function
    for (i = 0; i < no; ++ i) {  // iterate for every dot
      yp[i] += sty[i];
      if (yp[i] > doc_height) {
        xp[i] = Math.random()*(doc_width-am[i]-10);
        yp[i] = -5;
        stx[i] = 0.02 + Math.random()/10;
        sty[i] = 0.7 + Math.random();
        doc_width = self.innerWidth;
        doc_height = self.innerHeight;
      }
      dx[i] += stx[i];
      document.layers["dot"+i].top = yp[i];
      document.layers["dot"+i].left = xp[i] + am[i]*Math.sin(dx[i]);
    }
    setTimeout("snowNS()", 30);
  }

  function snowIE_NS6() {  // IE and NS6 main animation function
    for (i = 0; i < no; ++ i) {  // iterate for every dot
      yp[i] += sty[i];
      if (yp[i] > doc_height) {
        xp[i] = Math.random()*(doc_width-am[i]-10);
        yp[i] = -5;
        stx[i] = 0.02 + Math.random()/10;
        sty[i] = 0.7 + Math.random();
        doc_width = ns6up?window.innerWidth : document.body.clientWidth;
        doc_height = ns6up?window.innerHeight : document.body.clientHeight;
      }
      dx[i] += stx[i];
      if (ie4up){
        document.all["dot"+i].style.pixelTop = yp[i];
        document.all["dot"+i].style.pixelLeft = xp[i] + am[i]*Math.sin(dx[i]);
      }
      else if (ns6up){
        document.getElementById("dot"+i).style.top = yp[i];
        document.getElementById("dot"+i).style.left = xp[i] + am[i]*Math.sin(dx[i]);
      }
    }
    setTimeout("snowIE_NS6()", 30);
  }

  function Random(N) {
 return Math.floor(N*(Math.random()%1))
  }

  function RanSpan(MinV, MaxV) {
    return MinV + Random(MaxV-MinV+1)
  }

  function LetItSnow() {
    //if (ns4up) {
    //  snowNS();
    //} else if (ie4up||ns6up) {
    //  snowIE_NS6();
    //}
    if (ie4up) {
   snowIE_NS6();
 }
  }
```


Sieht jemand wo ich das begrenzen kann. Hab mir es schon durchgeschaut, da ich aber nur PHP etwas kann, komm ich hier leide rnicht weiter.

Grüße
Tobias


----------



## bygones (18. Nov 2004)

is net java, sondern javascript...

daher verschoben


----------



## akira (18. Nov 2004)

Eventuell solltest Du an der "doc_height" rumspielen, also z.B. in Zeile 25:


```
doc_height-=10; // die 10 ist willkürlich gewählt
```


----------

